# Syrian wheel



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

All previous Syrians have happily used an 12'' Wodent Wheel.

New baby (ten weeks) seems very reluctant to enter the enclosed design of the Wodent Wheel but is happy to run like a mad thing on the 6.5'' Silent Spinner I had knocking about as a spare and tried him with out of curiosity.

Can anybody recommend an 12'' open fronted wheel that is *silent* please?! I'm reluctant to just go for the 12'' Silent Spinner as if our current smaller one is anything to go by, they soon end up anything but silent.

Cage is a plastic tank so needs to be on stand too please.

Thanks


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Have you looked into Stealth wheels?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shikoku said:


> Have you looked into Stealth wheels?


Never heard of them nor came across them in my travels - off to Google now!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a fly'n'saucer for my hamster and it doesn't squeak but does make a knocking noise as she is running so not sure if you would be happy with this or not?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shikoku said:


> Have you looked into Stealth wheels?


Just had a look at the Stealth wheels. Can't seem to find a 12'' one and they don't seem to have a solid running service? Not sure if looking at the right thing?



Kittenfostermummy said:


> I have a fly'n'saucer for my hamster and it doesn't squeak but does make a knocking noise as she is running so not sure if you would be happy with this or not?


Some noise would be fine. I do love the thundering of their feet as they run on the wheels, reminds me of heavy rainfall 

I will keep the Flying Saucer in mind but would prefer an upright wheel as the 12'' saucers do take up so much floor space.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Stealth Wheel - IN STOCK!

I think you've found the right ones but I put a link above although they're probably available elsewhere too but it can be a little difficult finding the different sizes! The ones in the link above are 12" wheels although stand 16" tall on a stand.
I know some people use them for Rats and I have previously used them when I had my Sugar Gliders - I assumed it would be safe for hamsters too because they sell a 9" junior stealth wheel for hamsters.  However, if you don't like the non-solid running surface, if you're creative maybe you could replace it?

Hope it helps a little


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shikoku said:


> Stealth Wheel - IN STOCK!
> 
> I think you've found the right ones but I put a link above although they're probably available elsewhere too but it can be a little difficult finding the different sizes! The ones in the link above are 12" wheels although stand 16" tall on a stand.
> I know some people use them for Rats and I have previously used them when I had my Sugar Gliders - I assumed it would be safe for hamsters too because they sell a 9" junior stealth wheel for hamsters.  However, if you don't like the non-solid running surface, if you're creative maybe you could replace it?
> ...


Hmm I wouldn't be happy with a 9'' for a Syrian personally and the 12'' wouldn't fit in my cage if it's 16'' with the stand.

Very dear too, wouldn't want to have to do any modifications if I was paying that price 

Thank you anyway for your help.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

The fly'n'saucer doesn't take as much foot space up as I was expecting I have a 67ltr bin cage and is fits nicely in the cage. I have the medium size and my hamster seems to run on it fine


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> The fly'n'saucer doesn't take as much foot space up as I was expecting I have a 67ltr bin cage and is fits nicely in the cage. I have the medium size and my hamster seems to run on it fine


Thanks but I'm a bit neurotic about a 12'' wheel for a Syrian  - once they're fully grown anyway, and I'd prefer to buy one now that'll last.

Anyone ever had the giant Comfort Wheel? Interpet Exercise Toys Superpet Wheel Comfort

Been looking at the Karlie Wonderland wooden wheel as that has lots of positive reviews about being silent on Zooplus, but previous ham liked to use his wheel as a toilet too, and worried about this one following suit


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Thanks but I'm a bit neurotic about a 12'' wheel for a Syrian  - once they're fully grown anyway, and I'd prefer to buy one now that'll last.
> 
> Anyone ever had the giant Comfort Wheel? Interpet Exercise Toys Superpet Wheel Comfort
> 
> Been looking at the Karlie Wonderland wooden wheel as that has lots of positive reviews about being silent on Zooplus, but previous ham liked to use his wheel as a toilet too, and worried about this one following suit


I had the Karlie one for my mice and sprayed it with plastickote but they used it as a toilet and it stunk!!! I also don't think it was that quiet after just a little while but I have since taken it out as I couldn't cope with the smell!

My hamster is fully grown already and the only thing I will say is she curves her head as she is running but its not the size of it it just seems to be the way she runs


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have used the comfort wheel linked 

I liked it, and the hamsters loved it. 

In terms of noise level - I found that it really was very quiet, the only thing I could hear was the pitter patter of little paws running away, once I had put some padding on the base to stop the stand hitting the plastic when it wobbles that is. 

I found cutting a section of a puppy pad and sticking it to the floor, placing the wheel on the pad, then covering around the base and over the pad with sawdust muffled the noise very well while ensuring there was no pad chewing from the hams.

I never got any squeaking or rattling from mine other than that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

catpud said:


> I have used the comfort wheel linked
> 
> I liked it, and the hamsters loved it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good choice then. Think I'll go with that one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the karlie wonderland wheels are by far the quietest wheels EVER all you hear is the pitter patter of little feet
Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, keep looking at them as they do have such great reviews. Just worried about the wood and pee as previous hams have always wee'd in their wheels. Will have a think, not ordered the Comfort Wheel yet.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shikoku said:


> Stealth Wheel - IN STOCK!
> 
> I think you've found the right ones but I put a link above although they're probably available elsewhere too but it can be a little difficult finding the different sizes! The ones in the link above are 12" wheels although stand 16" tall on a stand.
> I know some people use them for Rats and I have previously used them when I had my Sugar Gliders - I assumed it would be safe for hamsters too because they sell a 9" junior stealth wheel for hamsters.  However, if you don't like the non-solid running surface, if you're creative maybe you could replace it?
> ...


I wouldn't use these wheels for small rodents with small feet, they may get there feet caught in between the gaps.
Very painful and dangerous!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your worried about wee just coat it with plastikote first, iv had my karlie wheels for years and they are still going strong


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Can anybody let me know the total height of the Karlie Wonderland 11'' wheel please? My cage is 14'' high and just want to ensure the wheel will fit comfortably with the stand on top of the substrate.


----------

